# Did Rapidshare change the Rules?



## anilthomas26 (Jun 28, 2008)

Hi,
     Did Rapidshare changed the Rules?.Earlier rapidshare allowed 50 GB to be downloaded in 5 days.But at the same time we can download more than 10 GB in one day.RS calculated only the traffic in last 5 days. But from the last 2 days onwards i am not able to download more than 10 GB per day.Also In the rapidshare wesite they are showing the traffic in one day...instead of the trafic for 5 days.


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Jun 28, 2008)

so y is it in news section ??


----------



## Pat (Jun 28, 2008)

Wrong section but yes you are right..Its no more 50 GB for 5 days, its just 10 GB per day!


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Jun 28, 2008)

Wrong Section


----------



## goobimama (Jun 28, 2008)

Moved to QnA.

@anilthomas: Watch where you post. The technology news section is getting enough of spam as it is...


----------

